# Gladfield toffee malt



## Truman42 (26/4/17)

Howdy brewers,

Anyone used gladfield toffee malt in a beer? I've got some that I want to try but not sure what to brew. I was thinking either a nice brown ale or a pale ale. 

I've see the wheat beer recipe on the gladfield website but just did a wheat beer so want to steer away from that one? Anyway appreciate some ideas or advice on how to use it? Can it be used in place of crystal?


----------



## shacked (26/4/17)

Howdy mate,

I've got an XPA on tap right now (err maybe a hoppy blonde ale). 80% pale, 10% toffee, 5% torrified wheat, 5% vienna. Citra and Mosaic in the cube. Cracking beer! 

The crew at glafield recommend that you mill toffee malt with other grain - something about the moisture content.

I think it sort of sits around the caramalt, very light crystal in terms of lovibond but the taste is pretty unique. I've used it in stouts, dark ales, sours, IPAs and love it. 

How about just doing a pale ale with pale malt and 10% toffee and go from there?


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

You need a fair whack for it to come across. Start at 10%. My personal impression of the flavour is that it goes really well in late-hopped beers. I've used it in a few styles, and the way it comes across with late hopping is my favourite. I'm a bit unsure with it in English styles. Haven't tried it yet in a Stout. I'd love to play the sweet toffee flavour off against some solid roast and see how it goes. Oh well, more experimentation it seems!


----------



## Truman42 (26/4/17)

shacked said:


> Howdy mate,
> 
> I've got an XPA on tap right now (err maybe a hoppy blonde ale). 80% pale, 10% toffee, 5% torrified wheat, 5% vienna. Citra and Mosaic in the cube. Cracking beer!
> 
> ...


Your XPA sounds good as does just a pale malt and 10% toffee and its a good chance to use up some hopes Ive had siting around for awhile. Are you mashing quite high with these? Do you have a decent stout recipe you can share where you used it? Could you taste the toffee at all? Ive noticed how chewy this grain is, nice and plump.



Mardoo said:


> You need a fair whack for it to come across. Start at 10%. My personal impression of the flavour is that it goes really well in late-hopped beers. I've used it in a few styles, and the way it comes across with late hopping is my favourite. I'm a bit unsure with it in English styles. Haven't tried it yet in a Stout. I'd love to play the sweet toffee flavour off against some solid roast and see how it goes. Oh well, more experimentation it seems!


Yeah Im keen to do a stout with this toffee malt too eventually and see how it goes. Instead of a coffee stout, a toffee stout. Hopped with Centennial or EKG perhaps..


----------



## MartinOC (26/4/17)

No need to brew with it - just chew the stuff by the handful. Magnificent!

Definitely like Mardoo's idea of playing-off the toffiness (a word?) against some other dry flavours in a stout or a robust Porter. Just something to say "what's that?" rather than trying to get it centre-stage.


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

Gazackly!


----------



## contrarian (26/4/17)

I used it in the gladfields red IPA recipe but used different hops based on what I had on hand. Only went into the keg the other day but am happy with the flavour. 

I've made a few of the recipes from the gladfield site and they have all been good and helpful in learning what percentages and combinations work well with their malt.


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

Good to hear. I've been wondering about their recipes.


----------



## shacked (26/4/17)

Truman said:


> Your XPA sounds good as does just a pale malt and 10% toffee and its a good chance to use up some hopes Ive had siting around for awhile. Are you mashing quite high with these? Do you have a decent stout recipe you can share where you used it? Could you taste the toffee at all? Ive noticed how chewy this grain is, nice and plump.
> 
> Yeah Im keen to do a stout with this toffee malt too eventually and see how it goes. Instead of a coffee stout, a toffee stout. Hopped with Centennial or EKG perhaps..


The XPA was mashed at 65C and went from 1.041 to 1.008 with notto. 

I brewed this Stout on Saturday. It's going to get a fair whack of ground coffee beans in secondary so I used carafa special instead of chocolate and roast malt. You could swap them out if you'd like. Not sure how much the toffee will come through as the beer is still in the cube!

Coffee Stout
70% maris otter
8.75% oats
5% cane sugar
5% caramunich 60L
5% toffee
3.75% carafa sp 1
2.5% carafa sp 3

36 IBU from EKG @ FWH.

OG 1.074. Mashed at 67C.

Primary with London Ale (WLP013) then cold secondary with single origin coffee.


----------



## Truman42 (27/4/17)

Ok well how does this look? Ive never designed my own recipe before so go easy on me..lol Im also trying to use up some malt and hops I already have

Ive only got 3.5 kgs of ale malt left so Im adding 1 kg of pilsener malt that I have. (Otherwise I could use some Munich 10L instead???)

And I don't have Vienna so thought I would use victory instead.

Any suggestions????


Recipe: Toffee
Brewer: Troy
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.0 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.0 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.0 l
Bottling Volume: 22.0 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 60.3 %
1.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 17.2 %
0.80 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (10.5 EBC) Grain 3 13.8 %
0.25 kg Victory Malt (49.2 EBC) Grain 4 4.4 %
0.25 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 E Grain 5 4.4 %
25.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 6 30.3 IBUs
16.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 3.2 IBUs
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs


----------



## shacked (29/4/17)

Looks good to go mate. I like the solid victory addition - that's going to add some great maltiness. 

If you have any mosaic left I'd add some to the whirlpool and/or dry. 

What are you thinking on yeast?

Give it a brew and see how it goes. You can always tweak it later!!


----------



## Truman42 (7/5/17)

I think I will drop the toffee malt down a bit so it's not too sweet or cloying, maybe 300 grams. Was going to just use US05 for yeast.


----------



## meathead (7/5/17)

Brulosophy recently did a podcast and they interviewed the owner of Gladfield. She spoke at length re toffee malt


----------

